# Linksys router losing settings



## Soylent Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

OK so I've got a Linksys WRT160N V3 router running DD-WRT (build 13309M). I sometimes have to reset the router and modem, since internet access is very unreliable due to some weak signals and such. Everytime I reset the modem, I loose all of my settings. The SSID gets changed back to "dd-wrt", the network becomes unsecured, and any other settings are reset.


I had to reset them yesterday, and like always my settings were lost. 30 minutes ago I connect to the router with hopes of logging in and changing the SSID, security settings, etc. I cannot log in. I've tried every user name and password combination I can think of with no success.


My questions: 

How can I keep from losing my settings when I reset the router?
How can I log in to the router to change my settings?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 31, 2010)

back up the settings.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 1, 2011)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> back up the settings.



OK, but I'll need to log in first to create some settings to back up.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2011)

You cannot just unplug the router an plug it back in ?.  I send it right back to them as thats dodgy if you have to reset the settings so often lol....


----------



## silkstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like you have an unstable build of DD-WRT, try one of the previous or later builds, that should sort your problem.

I also use the DD-WRT and had huge problems getting mine set up.. finally got it sorted thanks to some great help from these boards. i would generally reccommend against just backing up the settings, as i think every time you want to re-load the settings you need to flash them on to the router, if u were to get a sudden power loss you might brick your router if it was in the middle of the flashing process. having to flash every-time to get your settings back increases this risk.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 1, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Sounds like you have an unstable build of DD-WRT, try one of the previous or later builds, that should sort your problem.
> 
> I also use the DD-WRT and had huge problems getting mine set up.. finally got it sorted thanks to some great help from these boards. i would generally reccommend against just backing up the settings, as i think every time you want to re-load the settings you need to flash them on to the router, if u were to get a sudden power loss you might brick your router if it was in the middle of the flashing process. having to flash every-time to get your settings back increases this risk.



Hm. I guess I'll try a different build on there tomorrow.

So, can I just install the latest stable release of it or does it have to be one of the 4 that come up as "supported by" when I search their router database?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Hm. I guess I'll try a different build on there tomorrow.
> 
> So, can I just install the latest stable release of it or does it have to be one of the 4 that come up as "supported by" when I search their router database?



It should be one of the ones that comes up when you search for your specific router.

Remember u don;t use the factory .bin as your main firmware.

Flash process should go original firmware > Factory DD-WRT > Full version

It might be worth searching their knowldege base for your router on how to re-flash your firmware if you are already using the full version (not factory)


----------

